# Strap For Strela



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a good strap for a black Strela? It seems to be a non-standard 19mm which is making it tricky to find something. I want something matt, black, not tapered if possible, possibly with white stitching and if possible, without a pointy end!

Would I be advised not to try fitting a 20mm ?

cheers


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A 20mm USA oiled leather should fit, if the style suits you, sir.

It doesn't taper and has a round end.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi BJ



> Would I be advised not to try fitting a 20mm ?


The new ones come fitted with a 20mm strap squeezed on. It's a Russian thing







so you would be best fitting the wrong size so you retain authenticity.

Have you got a new one or one of the origionals with 45 minite dial?










BTW have you thought about a bund strap which come in 19mm?


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

DavidH said:


> > Would I be advised not to try fitting a 20mm ?
> 
> 
> The new ones come fitted with a 20mm strap squeezed on. It's a Russian thing
> ...


Ok, maybe I'll try a 20 then









Mine's a modern one like but black. but now I've seen the white one...


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

bluejay said:


> Mine's a modern one like but black. but now I've seen the white one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine's a modern one like *that*. I'll type properly next time.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyone know if the Strela`s are still available?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes, they are. Mr T will get you one I should think.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

DavidH said:


> Yes, they are. Mr T will get you one I should think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`d _hoped_ the answer was going to be no
















Now I`m just going to have to add it to the shopping list


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

DavidH said:


> Hi BJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The original 45minute dialed one is 18mm - I thought the new ones were also 18mm - perhaps a fat 18mm wouldn't look too bad - or when you get a 20mm use some nail clippers to trim slithers off each side so it fits better


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Just force a 20mm on.0.5mm a side is not going to make much of a difference.Don't cut it or you will balls it up














It will soon shrink after a while anyway


----------

